# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Lovers Waltz by Jay Ungar

## Andrew B. Carlson

Anyone have this song tabbed out for mandolin? I'll most likely just get er done by ear, but a tab helps me learn twice as fast.

----------


## George R. Lane

It is on the Mandozine website.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Found it! Man, I wish I could write tunes like Jay and Molly. The melodies are 120 years old as soon as they write em.

----------


## Elliot Luber

Sweet, haunting melody.

----------


## Rick Albertson

This was the first "difficult" tune I tried on the mandolin. Probably tried it too early. Made a recording with two friends on cello and violin.

----------


## Sandy Beckler

some tunes are just "made" for the fiddle...

----------


## mikeyes

ABCs from Thesession.org:

X: 1
T: Lover's Waltz
M: 3/4
L: 1/8
R: waltz
K: Gmaj
|:DGB|"G"d3 d BG|"C"E3 D CB,|"G"(D6|D3) D GB|"G"d3 d BG|"C"E3 D CB,|
"Am"(D6|"D7"D3) D EG|"Am"A3 G AB|"C"A G3 ED|"G"(D6|D3) D EG|
"C"A3 G AB|"Am"A G3 ED|"D"(d4 d)e|d4 GF|"G"G4 GF|"Am7"G4 GF|
"G"G3 G GF|"C"G2 c3 B|"G"G4 GF|"Em"G4 ED|"Am"(E4 E)D/2E/2|"D7"D4 GF|
"C"E3 F G2|"D"F2 G2 A2|"Em"B3 c BA|G4 GF|"C"E2 F2 G2|
"D7"A2 G3F|[1"G"(G6|G3):|[2 "G"G6|A3|
K:D
|:Adf|"D"a3 a fd|"G"B3 A GF|"D"(A6|A3) A df|"D"a3 a fd|"G"B3 A GF|
"Em"(A6|"A7"A3)A Bd|"Em"e3 d ef|"G"e d3 BA|"D"(A6|A3) A Bd|
"G"e3 d ef|"Em"e d3 BA|"A"(a4 a)b|a4 dc|"D"d4 dc|"Em7"d4 dc|
"D"d3 d dc|"G"d2 g3 f|"D"d4 dc|"Bm"d4 BA|"Em"(B4 B)A/2B/2|"A7"A4 dc|
"G"B3 c d2|"A"c2 d2 e2|"Bm"f3 g fe|d4 dc|"G"B2 c2 d2|"A7"e2 d3 c|"D"(d6|d3):|

----------


## John Ritchhart

I didn't like the tab. By ear is better for getting it close. I like Casey Willis' version:

----------


## samlyman

Many have tried to write tunes as good as Jay and Molly. My advice is to write music that is uniquely you. There's a link in my signature that brings you to a sample of a waltz I wrote for my new CD. The waltz is called New Morning Waltz. See what you think. I have it written out in a PDF file if you are interested email me and I'll send it to you.

Sam

samsonlyman@gmail.com

----------


## raulb

I didn't think that I knew this one, but I think now that I remember having played it at the Anaheim jam.  Nice song!

----------


## Martin Jonas

This is a lovely tune, which I have come across in a session here in the UK.  Difficult to transfer to mandolin, though -- much of the phrasing is very specifically geared towards the fiddle.  I tried my hand at putting a recording together on mandolin (my Ajr) and tenor guitar a few weeks ago, based on the Mandozine TablEdit transcription.  I think the main theme, in G, works fine on mando, but I couldn't make the transposed variation in D hang together at all on the recording, so I aborted my attempt.  Still, here is an MP3 of the first (G major) part of the tune -- apologies for the abrupt ending.

Martin

----------


## brunello97

Cool, Martin. I agree, this is a delightfully simple song, which is perhaps what the writers' gift is, to not overlook the beauty in that.
I also have a harder time making the D section 'work' on the mandolin but don't despair of trying.  I have a weakness for waltzes in general and for dancing to them, but I've spent a lot of time in Gruene, TX so you have to excuse me. 

By the way, have you ever seen "Schultze Gets the Blues"?  For me a great movie.  It is a southern thing, German and American both, but my Berliner (!) wife seemed to get it.

----------


## Barry Wilson

I am in love with this song. never would have heard it not for this forum honestly.

----------


## Adam Sweet

I love playing this tune on the mando

----------


## pefjr

I am not sure they wrote it, or just arranged it slightly different. It is in the Tradition Music Library. Mandolin:http://www.traditionalmusic.co.uk/am...vers_waltz.htm

----------


## Jim Nollman

Jay and Molly played at our local theater last weekend. I thought I recall Jay saying that he wrote _Lover's Waltz_. 

If the USA had a program commensurate with Japan's  "living treasures", he'd be one of them. Jay seems totally immersed in a hundred year old sound, yet he recreates it in such an imaginative way that if any of his 200+ tunes truly were 100 years old, they would still be played today as among the very best of that time.  It seems no accident that Jay and Molly (with Molly's brother, James, also on fiddle)  began their concert with a medley of Stephen Foster tunes. That choice gave some  context to an audience that didn't know Jay's music.

----------


## Manfred Hacker

Here is my modest attempt which I posted in the Song-a-Week Social Group.

I did not play the part that modulates to A, but I have the notation for that.

----------


## George R. Lane

http://www.mandozine.com/music/searc...rder=A&submit=

It is on Mandozine.

----------


## Jim Nollman

that's a great sounding mandolin, Manfred. Looks like a Rigel. Is it?

----------


## Manfred Hacker

Jim, thanks, it's a Brentrup.

----------


## pArispAl

Nice rendition by 11-yo...




otherwise, I printed the tef demo version, 16 half-pages with watermark...

----------


## Jim Garber

> I am not sure they wrote it, or just arranged it slightly different. It is in the Tradition Music Library. Mandolin:http://www.traditionalmusic.co.uk/am...vers_waltz.htm


In the very first post, Jay said that he and Molly wrote it. I have had a waltz of mine also attributed to "traditional" -- very annoying but, on the other hand, it does get played all over.

----------

pArispAl

----------


## pefjr

> In the very first post, Jay said that he and Molly wrote it. I have had a waltz of mine also attributed to "traditional" -- very annoying but, on the other hand, it does get played all over.


Well I certainly will give them the credit for it, and thank them for the tab also. It's beautiful song.

----------


## JeffD

Lover's Waltz is a regular at our Tuesday jams, almost as popular as Ashokan Farewell. Its a great tune on mandolin. Lots of tremolo opportunities.

----------


## Caleb

This fellow also sounds very "old," though much of his music is original.

----------

Jim Nollman, 

pArispAl

----------

